# George brown or humber which one is better



## ydahmed (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and I'm glad that i found place where i can look around for some info on culinary school.

Well i did my undergrad but found out that was not my true calling i always had a real passion for cooking and always wanted have my own restaurant so now I'm looking for a culinary school to attend. i had been working in a restaurant for 8 of months now, starting out as a helper but now i am a line cook. The problem living in Pakistan is that there are only hand-full of good chefs who are willing to take an apprentice.

i had been told by my friend that i should either go for le cordon bleu miami (where she had graduated from) or CIA but they both carry a hefty price tag with them and i dont want to be paying student loans for the rest of my life. well reading couple of threads here i see George brown and humber as a really good option. i checked there culinary managment diploma which looks good to me well not as good as CIA but still some thing.

My goals r to get a diploma work for 5-6 years come back to my country n open up a restaurant. I would like to get some feedback on George brown and Humber are they good or are there any other good places in Canada or N.America which i should check out which are not that expensive.

I would appreciate it if u guys can guide me and give me some general advise about some culinary school.


----------

